# Best waterproof point-n-shoot camera? Still the Olympus Tough?



## IntrepidXJ (Jun 27, 2008)

I tried a couple last year and then ended up settling on the TG-5 and now the TG-6. Everything else seemed to produce worse quality photos than my iPhone. Keep an eye out for price drops as I just purchased the TG-6 in July for $250, and then the price went back up the next day.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

IntrepidXJ said:


> I tried a couple last year and then ended up settling on the TG-5 and now the TG-6. Everything else seemed to produce worse quality photos than my iPhone. Keep an eye out for price drops as I just purchased the TG-6 in July for $250, and then the price went back up the next day.


Thank you IntrepidXJ! 
Agree, I don't want worse pics than my iPhone, but iPhone-quality pics are definitely acceptable. (and I'm currently using the old SE (6 guts in a 5 case) so my phone isn't crazy great.
Did you upgrade from the TG-5, or buy the TG-6 in the first place?
Current eBay deal on a TG-4..is that too low?


----------



## IntrepidXJ (Jun 27, 2008)

MT4Runner said:


> Thank you IntrepidXJ!
> Agree, I don't want worse pics than my iPhone, but iPhone-quality pics are definitely acceptable. (and I'm currently using the old SE (6 guts in a 5 case) so my phone isn't crazy great.
> Did you upgrade from the TG-5, or buy the TG-6 in the first place?
> Current eBay deal on a TG-4..is that too low?


I bought a TG-5 last year and then picked up the TG-6 in July when I found that deal on Amazon.

I don't think there's too much difference between the models, so a used TG-4 would probably be a better option than many of the other waterproof cameras available.


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

I broke down and bought a TG-5 a couple years ago and have not been disappointed. It is an amazing piece of gear. I got a MegaGear neoprene case and clip it to my frame. It gets drenched and keeps on shooting. Lots of easy to use features like panorama and backlight HDR that are really nice. It is also really efficient on battery use as long as the GPS is turned off. I have friends with TG-4s and they are great too. I looked at all of the others at the time and decided not to skimp. I don't like using my phone on the river and wanted a dedicated small camera. Others will work, but the TG line can't be beat. I would not hesitate to buy a used older model.


----------



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

My brother carries the TG-830 in his PFD pocket. The photos seem fine to me, except for the water droplets. Are the newer ones not as good?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I've used the Nikon Coolpix w300 for many years, the quality is on par with my Nikon D 90 DSLR to the point I don't take it along much anymore, just not worth risking a $2K camera when this coolpix delivers such good results. Video with Stereo sound, Wifi, Bluetooth, GPS / altitude, hard to beat and rugged as heck. One nice thing is the batteries last forever, like 300 photos and are cheap in comparison to others, such as the go pro batteries. Nikon COOLPIX W300 Compact Digital Camera | Waterproof Camera for Underwater Shooting is the link.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I just put my phone on airplane mode...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

k2andcannoli said:


> I just put my phone on airplane mode...


Did that on Saturday and my Lifeproof case was "life-resistant" and got some moisture inside the housing.
Got it dried out and no apparent harm done, but that was a warning!

And I do other stupid shit with a phone, even when not connected to a network. I'd prefer not to have the distraction on the river. I get on the rio to separate myself from technology...except I do like to capture a few memories, and the people I'm with tend to like memorable photos, too.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

A friend uses this on his river trips, Kyocera Duraxtp E4281. It's a very compact flip phone. Is an industrial grade, military spect., that's water proof and drop proof, dirt proof and very rugged little phone according to him. He purchased it on line for like 60 bucks, used. He just uses the camera features because he never activated it. He's been sliding it in his pants pocket on river trips, hunting trips, etc. Takes very good pictures, nothing fancy just point and shoot. He uses the flashlight feature to find beer, booze and a place to pee in the dark. According to him it's the real deal. I'm done, I sound like a commercial. PS, I guess you can use the flash light mode to signal an automatic continuous SOS and 911 is still operational even if the phone is not activated with a carrier and within cell tower coverage.


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

I use the TG-5 which takes great pictures and has lots of cool features. On the Grand last year the coating on the lens got scratched from sliding in and out of my PFD pocket. Pretty hazy photos by Diamond creek. They now have an accessory cover to protect the lens that i picked up and has been working great all summer.


----------



## IntrepidXJ (Jun 27, 2008)

BTW- the macro setting on the TG-5 and TG-6 is really good, if you like taking really close shots!


----------



## zipkruse (Jul 20, 2016)

At this point, I find it hard to beat the GoPro 9 for just about everything. It has no genuine zoom capability. But the pictures, stabilization, convenience, and everything else are pretty miraculous. 
If you need a zoom - and you may - you still need a more traditional camera. Otherwise I’m not using anything else these days. (Except a drone.)


----------



## HtotheJ (May 19, 2010)

Love my olympus, on my 2nd one in 10 years. Get it !!


----------

